

Amazon.com redesign - zeynalov
http://www.amazon.com

======
krelian
Is that new? I've been seeing it for a while now and still can't shake the
feeling that the left hand menu looks like a stuck dropdown.

~~~
matthewgifford
It is a stuck dropdown. If you make your browser smaller, it will turn into an
actual dropdown. It looks like someone heard about responsive design, but
didn't really understand why or how.

~~~
bkorte
It's actually not bad - it's likely too complex to make it responsive all the
way down to mobile, and they have a mobile site for that function, but it fits
perfectly for those browsing on different screens.

I just wish they'd make it fixed width. The site's barren on my wide monitor.

~~~
MBCook
I like the idea of the menu being responsive, but I dislike the drop shadow
when it's open by default. The drop shadow makes it look too out of place.

~~~
matthewgifford
I don't have a problem with the menu being responsive. It's just poorly
designed and doesn't contribute very much.

------
gwillis13
Is it me or is the site even more cluttered than before with the new design?

------
kylemaxwell
I guess I don't see it. Screenshots anywhere for comparison?

~~~
MBCook
Try using another browser or the private browsing mode. That can trigger it
for me.

Here's a shot: <http://imgur.com/FULDM>

~~~
bcambel
Thx for the tip. Private browsing works to see the new design

~~~
kylemaxwell
I had tried that and it didn't work for me; I suppose it's still random even
for new visitors.

------
InclinedPlane
The amazon.com redesign has been in testing for months now and is still not
universal.

Amazon uses "feature flags" which allow them to roll out new features or
design changes incrementally (i.e. to a random x% of visitors).

~~~
MBCook
I've seen this too. If I'm not logged in or using a different computer, I get
the new design. When logged into my account, Amazon looks like it has for at
least the last few years.

I actually prefer the "classic" Amazon look, because I prefer having the
additional color. I'm so used to the old design, the new one looks too white
to me.

I'm not sure about the menu redesign. Not having it show is a little cleaner.
I use it a fair bit, but I may be strange. Having it show up if my browser is
wide enough is a smart idea, but the drop shadow make it looks like a menu
popped up because of my cursor. Since my cursor is somewhere else on the page,
it triggers sort of a "why is that stuck open" note in my mind.

Once you get off the home page, everything looks basically the same as always
except for the change to white.

